# John Deere Chinese Tractor?



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I saw this browsing around on another board. I think it would be pretty interesting to take a look at these close up to see how well they are built. Can't say as I blame John Deere for wanting to expand a new market with over a billion people living in it. 

click here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think amicks posted something on these one time had a 11min movie on them. It was interesting to see the factory and the service dept.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Ok it wasnt*

this company. But here is a link for the one amicks was talking about. Now it is 11.07 min long.
Jody

http://www.kukje21.co.kr/english/video/56k.asf for 56K
http://www.kukje21.co.kr/english/video/300k.asf for fast connections


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That would take forever for me to download and you guys might get too far ahead of me! :idea: :clown: :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *That would take forever for me to download and you guys might get too far ahead of me! :idea: :clown: :smiles: *


Chief it only took about a min to download on dial-up for me. The video was 11.07 mins.
Jody


----------

